# Stihl FG2 bench sharpener boo boo



## thumbilly (Mar 19, 2015)

So I dunno what I was trying to prove but I broke the file holder for my stihl fg2.








So I called in a favor with my brother in law who works at a machine shop. 
He drew up a program and cut me some new ones luckily. Cause they are obsolete. Now that he's got it figured out he can cut them out in about an hour.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice to have connections!

The replacements look pretty heavy duty - do they feel awkward in use?

BTW - you should now expect a flood of requests to make up special holders for using a chisel bit file for square filed chains with the FG2.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-oregon-file-guide-modded-for-square-filing.69509/ (especially look at Posts #28, and #68)

You could have a bunch of '_new best friends_' (right 'ole Buddy'?)!

Philbert


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup. They're made out of tool steel. Extra HD. They definitely feel heavy but way more solid. The shafts are upgraded to 1/4" also.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2015)

I have some aluminum bar stock. I need to make some replacements for a Granberg jig that had the same frame failure. Mine will be more along the lines of BobL's in one of those referenced posts.

More stuff on the Granberg/Oregon versions in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/granberg-file-n-joint-revisited.193630/ (see Post#41!)

Philbert


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 19, 2015)

OK, I'll be the first, can u get more and how much????


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 19, 2015)

My brother in law had the program mapped for he said he's gonna make me another set cause he messed up the hole distance on these. That will effectively burn up said favor. I can check on price tag.


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

How much do you guys think a set of them are worth


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 20, 2015)

30 bucks??? Just a guess????


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

I hate to say but I don't think I can get them made that cheap. It would be nice to find somebody to cast new ones. Just for cost wise.


----------



## Raganr (Mar 20, 2015)

Very cool. I would be in for a set and will pre pay 

A set for double bevel files would be outstanding!

$50-75 for a round file set and $75-100 for double bevel files seems like a reasonable range.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2015)

$30. Much cheaper if he makes them out of aluminum in proportions closer to the original. CNC the shape and wire feed the non round holes. Drill and tap for set screws. 

Philbert


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's the latest version. If there's any interest in them let me know. Or any suggestions. He won't use aluminum gums up the cutters.


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 20, 2015)

Raganr said:


> Very cool. I would be in for a set and will pre pay
> 
> A set for double bevel files would be outstanding!
> 
> $50-75 for a round file set and $75-100 for double bevel files seems like a reasonable range.





thumbilly said:


> Here's the latest version. If there's any interest in them let me know. Or any suggestions. He won't use aluminum gums up the cutters.



Looks good. I am interested, I just have no idea how much this stuff cost to make. The fact that it can resurrect a NLA tool is priceless.


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

He's kinda new at machine work. I'm working with him on stream lining it


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2015)

thumbilly said:


> He's kinda new at machine work. I'm working with him on stream lining it


Show him this:



Philbert


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

I will it would be nice to get a more detailed pic. I told him about it though.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2015)

thumbilly said:


> I will it would be nice to get a more detailed pic. I told him about it though.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-oregon-file-guide-modded-for-square-filing.69509/ (Post#28). Contact BobL for more information beyond his description in that thread.

Here is a sketch I posted in another thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/granberg-chisel-bit-file-n-joint.62604/




Philbert


----------



## Braintree (Mar 20, 2015)

I would be very interested in the square file and the round file configures.To me the price $75.00 -$100.00 for square file and $60-$70 round.I hope that this can happen,this would be very useful


----------



## El Quachito (Mar 20, 2015)

Something that holds a square file would be great.


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

Side note I'm fairly certain the original would hold a square file


----------



## Raganr (Mar 20, 2015)

It will hold it, just horizontal. Ideally you need to be able to rotate the file in the housing, just like BobL's pic that Philbert posted.


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 20, 2015)

The problem is it's not realistic to machine a part like that in volume. There's just to much time involved. No one would pay what it would cost to make Is my dilemma. I'm open to a good universal design that can be made easily


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2015)

thumbilly said:


> I'm open to a good universal design that can be made easily


If it could be made easily, we would not be so interested in your brother-in-law's capabilities!

I will likely be making my replacement out of a piece of aluminum bar stock (easy to machine) with mostly a drill press, hack saw, and thread tap. Probably will not have the double chisel bit file adaptor, which would be easiest on a lathe.

Philbert


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 21, 2015)

What is the angle that the holder would need to hold the file if we had that a straight groove would be easier than the original triangle.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 21, 2015)

It needs to be variable. Everyone wants to adjust it, and it has to flip over to do both sides. 

Philbert


----------



## Raganr (Mar 21, 2015)

It can't hurt to ask what a model with bushings would cost. How many orders would it take to make it worth doing?


----------



## thumbilly (Mar 21, 2015)

10 sets or so would make a good start


----------



## Raganr (Mar 21, 2015)

I am in for a set.

#1


----------



## Braintree (Mar 22, 2015)

#2 I'll take a set


----------



## MKF (Nov 24, 2015)

im in for a set


----------

